# FS: Dial Maker 28.5mm Dial Blue NH35 Semi-Skeleton BGW9



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

This came off of another watch that I purchased from a WUS forum member that had an NH35, date at 3, and crown at 4 (seiko 5 37mm case). The dial is clean and the feet are attached.

DialMaker SK-07
28.5mm diameter
semi-skeleton
BGW9 lume
crown at 4

These are $115 msrp, and on sale new for $85. In excellent pre-owned condition here and *yours for $20*. USA sale only and shipping is included. Plenty of feedback available for me by doing a quick search. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Still available


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Reduced


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

Still have it?


----------

